
Lyft Is Hiring Mechanics - tananaev
https://www.facebook.com/events/408298556382122/
======
esilver
Uber and Lyft compete for drivers using a rewards system based on ratings and
number of rides completed. If I look at my own dashboard right now (I drive
for Lyft) I see a small fuel subsidy from Shell ($0.05/gallon), discounted
roadside assistance from Allstate, a discounted Turbotax subscription, and a
handful of other discounted services.

I'm only at Silver, the first tier. Rewards improve slightly at Gold and
Platinum tiers but honestly they're so insubstantial that I don't think I
would redeem any of them except maybe the Turbotax discount because I was
already going to use it.

If Lyft started offering heavily discounted auto maintenance, however, I would
100% redeem those rewards. And I have a strong feeling other drivers would
switch from Uber in order to redeem them, too.

Smart move.

~~~
almost_usual
Depends on the maintenance they offer and the quality of the mechanic. SF
proper mechanics will be hard to poach unless they offer quite a bit more in
pay or benefits. Convincing someone to drive in from Vallejo or Antioch to
work in a shop in SF and not where they live will also require a bit more pay
or benefits. Good idea but interested to see how they make this work.

~~~
esilver
Fair point. Then again maybe half of the Uber and Lyft drivers plying San
Francisco’s streets on a given day are from Stockton, Modesto, Fresno, etc.
The same or a similar principle may apply to auto mechanics.

------
rad_gruchalski
Not that I’d apply. But, why does one need facebook to apply?

------
esaym
Hmm, so I guess if you drive for lyft you'll get some complementary auto
repair service?

~~~
dsfyu404ed
"complimentary" might be a little to optimistic. I suspect they're looking to
in-house collision repair since frankly they've been big enough to self insure
for quite awhile now.

~~~
CalRobert
I think they meant "complementary" \- that it pairs well, rather than being
free (as in beer)

